# Racks



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey all,

I am going to start building a few front and rear racks... and I have a small survey I was hoping y'alls could participate in. I have personal feelings on these subjects but I am curious what others think as well (since I dont know many other tourers/commuters)... These questions apply both towards commuters and tourers...

a) What is your rack setup? (Rear, Rear&Front, etc.)
b) How is gear stowed on your rack(s) (panniers, milk crate, etc.)
c) For touring, what is your typical gear weight distribution front to rear?
d) How important to you is rack weight? Would weight be a deciding factor for you between equally capable racks? 
e) How much do aesthetics matter?


Thanks all, just trying to get some idea's!


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

a) rear
b) bungee cords
c) no touring for me
d) weight of rack would only carry very minor weight in the decision making process. 
e) it's my bicycle. please don't make it look hideous.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Touring:
a) front and rear.
b) panniers front and rear and bags stacked on top of rear rack
c) Weight distribution. My bike had too much weight and I didn't see much difference in distribution but I tried to move weight forward after breaking a rear spoke. It was probably about 1/3, 2/3 weight front and back. I would go lighter next time and perhaps avoid front rack use depending on time/place. 
d) Rack weight is a small part of the total weight but may increase as I try to lighten my load. Not important in general.
e) My first thought was none but I am partial to elegant simplicity such as the Tubus Tara vs. the Surly Nice Rack (front).

For commuting I don't use a rack but I would like to in the future. 

One question you didn't ask is about the shape and surface area of the racks both front and rear. I thought it was important to get a rear rack that was long and wide in order to move bags back and avoid potential heal strikes and also to be able to stack bags on top of the rack. Some people may want to stack items on top of the front rack as well. I can also easily drop a U lock into my rear rack without opening it up (It seemed like a useful feature at purchase but I haven't ridden this way yet).


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

a) What is your rack setup? (Rear, Rear&Front, etc.)
- rear, seatpost model on the CX bike, sometimes, and a regular rear on the commuter bike, full time
b) How is gear stowed on your rack(s) (panniers, milk crate, etc.)
- usually panniers
c) For touring, what is your typical gear weight distribution front to rear?
- more rear, just a handlebar bag up front
d) How important to you is rack weight? Would weight be a deciding factor for you between equally capable racks? 
- not at all, I don't even check
e) How much do aesthetics matter?
- I'm more interested in durable, easy to set up, stable, has usability, and tough.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm an occasional commuter (hardly at all this year) and have done a few weekend bike trips fully loaded with camping gear. I attached a rear rack to my mountain bike and use it for trails, commuting, touring, and even some road rides when I am with beginner riders or feel like attacking curbs and gravel sections.

_a) What is your rack setup? (Rear, Rear&Front, etc.)_
Rear rack only, but if I were to do more touring I would probably get either a front rack or trailer.

_b) How is gear stowed on your rack(s) (panniers, milk crate, etc.)_
Panniers for commuting. Panniers plus a bunch of crap strapped on top for touring.

_c) For touring, what is your typical gear weight distribution front to rear?_
All in the rear. See (a).

_d) How important to you is rack weight? Would weight be a deciding factor for you between equally capable racks?_
A few ounces would be negligible compared to the weight of the gear. A few pounds would make me wonder what you're building them out of. What is of more concern is their carrying capacity. A lot of them are rated at about 40 pounds and they are typically attached to the drop-outs with a single screw that takes the majority of the weight.

_e) How much do aesthetics matter?_
Looking good is nice. Working flawlessly is better.


Ride report with pics: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=81874


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

a) I only use a rack for commuting- rear only
b) Panniers- occasionally something bungied to the top as well
c) see (a)
d) nope- as mentioned above, a little difference in rack weight doesn't count
e) not much- nice looking is fine, but the rack is frequently covered with panniers, so...


----------



## hepcatbent (Aug 19, 2009)

I just built up a touring frame. I bought a sturdy, but inexpensive rack for the rear, and a very small one (a six-pack rack) for the front with a very small "possibles" bag that has tiny panniers. That, for me, is my "handlebar bag" and carries my rain gear, tools, and other small items that I want to be able to get to quickly. I have cheap, but roomy MTB panniers for the rear rack, and leave the rack open for 'stuff' as needed. That keeps the bike pretty lightweight and well balanced. For serious touring, I have a Burley Nomad with a waterproof clothes bag inside, and the camping gear (tent, sleeping bag, cot, and ground pad) on the rack on top. There are pros and cons to pulling a trailer, but I've pulled my kids in one for years, so I'm comfortable with it, and not having all the weight and bulk on the bike is pretty nice. Granted the trailer itself adds a few pounds of weight, but once it's moving, it's moving. It also (I think) makes you more visible on the road as motorists notice you more (anything different attracts attention) and give you wider berth. YMMV.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

_a) What is your rack setup? (Rear, Rear&Front, etc.)_
Rear only. Tubus Cosmo on primary bike, some no-name thing on the other bike.

_b) How is gear stowed on your rack(s) (panniers, milk crate, etc.)_
Trunk bag and panniers. I like the Tubus for the lower side rail which, besides lowering the center gravity on the panniers, makes mounting them and the trunk bag a snap.

_c) For touring, what is your typical gear weight distribution front to rear?_
N/A. Commuter and grocery-getter

_d) How important to you is rack weight? Would weight be a deciding factor for you between equally capable racks? _
Rack weight is very important to me since I live in a third-floor walkup. Every ride begins with carrying the bike down the stairs, and ends with carrying it back up. Nice thing about the Tubus is it's both lighter than other racks and has a higher rated capacity.

_e) How much do aesthetics matter?_
A lot. You won't get a chance to uglify my bikes.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*racks*

My commuter/touring bike has a small front rack (Nitto M-12) and a Carradice Bagman which attaches to my seat rails and supports a Barley seatbag. I originally planned to add a rear rack but never found an affordable one that I liked. I am trying to keep the components on my bike all silver/polished aluminum and most racks (like other bike components) are black these days. A Nitto or Tubus rear rack would be the obvious choice but they cost $100+. The Tubus Cargo is just about the ideal design for my purposes but the Nitto Campee is nicer looking.

If I were touring, I would probably add a front rack designed for carrying panniers to better distribute weight on my bike. For commuting, I carry almost all of my gear in my Carradice Barley. I use my Nitto front rack to hold the battery case for my headlight, and occasionally use a Rivendell Loafer front bag when I've got more gear to carry. I don't notice a big difference in handling when I use a bag in the front.

Aesthetics are important to me because I have a boycott against black bicycle components. It's my personal battle against "the man." Weight is also important, as long as it does not compromise strength, but the roads are hilly where I ride. If I had to choose between a Tubus rack that weighs roughly a pound and a Surley rack that weighs 2 lbs., the Tubus would be a no brainer.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

rear, pannier, weight- meh, looks- only so may ways you can skin a cat and have yet to see a truly unique rear rack


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

a) What is your rack setup? (Rear, Rear&Front, etc.)
Touring: Front Axiom low rider, the two sides are not connected. This works with my disc brakes. Rear: Jandd Expedition
Commuter: Dimension basic rear.

b) How is gear stowed on your rack(s) (panniers, milk crate, etc.)
Panniers. For commuting a pair of Ortlieb Back Rollers, for touring I add a set of Front Rollers. Sometimes things get strapped on top with a cam strap.

c) For touring, what is your typical gear weight distribution front to rear?
~40/60 front/rear depending on how much food and water I'm carrying. My overflow capacity is in back. 

d) How important to you is rack weight? Would weight be a deciding factor for you between equally capable racks? 
Yes, lighter is better if they are both sufficiently durable and with enough weight capacity. I'm ditching my jandd expedition when I have the cash, it weights too much.

e) How much do aesthetics matter?
Totally depends on the bike. My gunnar is going to get a tubus fly, for the more utility oriented bikes function is more important. That said, I'd spend a little extra for form given that form and function often go hand in hand.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*rack aesthetics*

Yes, aesthetics matter:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

a) What is your rack setup? (Rear, Rear&Front, etc.)
Front platform, similar to the little Nitto
Rear, plain old off the shelf Topeak

b) How is gear stowed on your rack(s) (panniers, milk crate, etc.)
Front, variety of different sized camera bags and fanny-packs mounted to "goal posts" with Lone Peak pannier clips
Rear, panniers hung by their little clippies, big crap tied on the platform with clothes line- rear rack is mostly for touring or shopping, very rarely needed for commute

c) For touring, what is your typical gear weight distribution front to rear?
Front load is limited by the size of my front bags, so almost all on the rear rack- I hope to cure that eventually by adding front pannier capability

d) How important to you is rack weight? Would weight be a deciding factor for you between equally capable racks?
Zero importance.

e) How much do aesthetics matter?
Somewhat important. Nonsleepingjon said it perfectly: "Looking good is nice. Working flawlessly is better."

My touring setup won`t likely change much other than adding front pannier racks. If I ever end up with separate touring and commuting bikes (not likely), I`d like a different rear rack on my commuter. Ideally, a large shallow basket (say 10 x 14 x 2) on top with pannier rails below. I used to have a flat basket on my last commuter and I loved it for being able to throw a gym bag in and tie it on easilly without smooshing the sandwiches inside. I`m betting there aren`t many other people who`d want that basket though.

The two biggest gripes I have against my current rear rack are that it`s too high because I use 26 in tires and the rack seems to be made for fat 29s, and that the only place to hang panniers is on the rail along side the platform. If it had a set of rails even an inch lower, it would be much easier to mount panniers with something already tied to the platform or to tie something to the platform with panniers already hanging on the rails. For the limited amount of touring I do, it isn`t worth changing, but if it ever dies I`m looking at those issues for my next rack.


----------



## bikecommuter123 (Dec 19, 2009)

*My Set Up*

a) What is your rack setup? (Rear, Rear&Front, etc.)
1. Rear

b) How is gear stowed on your rack(s) (panniers, milk crate, etc.)
2. I have a HybridBackpack that allows me to take my very own backpack

c) For touring, what is your typical gear weight distribution front to rear?
3. Don't tour

d) How important to you is rack weight? Would weight be a deciding factor for you between equally capable racks?
4. Not important. 

e) How much do aesthetics matter?
5. Lots. The pack has to be able to be centered on the rack and HybridBackpack allows me to do it.

Check out the pic
View attachment 186041


----------

